# PAID: Kingsoccertips.com - good sports betting tips



## kingsoccertips (Feb 10, 2016)

*Kingsoccertips* is a paid service that offers expert previews and betting advice on football (soccer). 

The biggest leagues are covered with at least one scout and one tipster(or with the review of extra pair of eyes). The key for success is to choose the biggest percentage of positive factors about the current tip. Place flat stake every time and trust in the information. This world is all about information and using this information for accumulating profit. That's my style and if you want to join my members, don't hesitate, you will see the results in the first 5-7 days.
*King tipsters for king punters, I'm giving here my best picks.*

*Coefficients:*
Matches with small to medium odds, means odds between 1.6 and 2.6.

*Page to see next day bet:*
http://kingsoccertips.com/history/

*Plans:*
Tip for 1 day: Price 20 €
Tips for 7 days: Price 70 €
Tips for 28 days: Price 180 €

*Payment processors:*
Paypal/Moneybookers

*Faq pages:*
http://kingsoccertips.com/faq/

*Contact page:*
http://kingsoccertips.com/contact/




I gurantee you that your satisfaction is 100% guaranteed, or you will receive a full refund. 
Go and try it, we are serious about our tips and gurantee you descent earning.


Every day I'll post about the lastest prediction


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 11, 2016)

One week free tips for all members of this forum and starting to send tips to BA surveillance.

CELTA-VIGO VS SEVILLA

FEB-11

@1,55

HOME WIN OR DRAW


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 12, 2016)

CELTA-VIGO VS SEVILLA

FEB-11

@1,55

2-2

HOME WIN OR DRAW

WIN

CARPI VS ROMA

FEB-12

@1,91

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 13, 2016)

*CARPI VS ROMA 1-3 WON*

MOREIRENSE VS BELENENSES

FEB-13

@1,61

DRAW OR AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 14, 2016)

*MOREIRENSE VS BELENENSES 2-3 WON
AVES VS OLHANENSE 1-0 WON*

Today's tip:

MARITIMO VS BRAGA

FEB-14

@1,83

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 15, 2016)

*MARITIMO VS BRAGA 1-3 WON*

Today's tip:

INVERNESS VS ABERDEEN

FEB-15

@1,85

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 19, 2016)

DORTMUND VS PORTO

FEB-18

@1,83

*WIN +++ 2-0*

DORTMUND (-1) AH

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 20, 2016)

KONYASPOR VS SIVASSPOR

FEB-19

@2,10

*WIN 2-1*

HOME Win


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 22, 2016)

GRASSHOPPERS VS SION

FEB-21

@2,10

WIN 3-0

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 27, 2016)

NUERNBERG VS GREUTHER-FURTH

FEB-26

@1,91

*WIN 2-1*

HOME WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Feb 28, 2016)

AROUCA VS BRAGA

FEB-27

@1,80

*WIN 0-0*

DRAW OR HOME WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 2, 2016)

NORWICH VS CHELSEA

MAR-01

@1,70

*WIN 1-2*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 13, 2016)

BARCELONA VS GETAFE

MAR-12

@1,95

*WIN 6-0*

BARCELONA (-1.5) AH FIRST HALF


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 13, 2016)

BARCELONA VS GETAFE

MAR-12

@1,95

*WIN 6-0*

BARCELONA (-1.5) AH FIRST HALF


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 14, 2016)

*2 wins from yesterday!*

SPORTING VS SANTA-CLARA

MAR-13

@2,18

*WIN 2-1*

SPORTING B (-0.75) AH


UDINESE VS ROMA

MAR-13

@1,85

*WIN 1-2*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 16, 2016)

BRIGHTON-AND-HOVE VS READING

MAR-15

@1,95

*WIN 1-0*

HOME WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 17, 2016)

after *6 WON* tips in row - yesterday JUVENTUS surprised everybody with their game (incl me), but after all they lose from germans


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 18, 2016)

SEVILLA VS BASEL

MAR-17

@2,20

*WIN 3-0*

SEVILLA (-1,5) AH


----------



## kingsoccertips (Mar 20, 2016)

CRYSTAL-PALACE VS LEICESTER-CITY

MAR-19

@2,50

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN


----------



## Khushboo (May 15, 2016)

You are really so great tips provider.
Great ideas.
Thanks.

I am Sofiya Loani


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 1, 2016)

AATVIDABERG VS IFK-VAERNAMO

MAY-30

@2,15

*WIN 1-0*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 13, 2016)

TURKEY VS CROATIA

JUN-12

@2,20

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN

FREE TIP FROM THE KING

IRELAND VS SWEDEN

JUN-13

@2,45

AWAY WIN


http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 16, 2016)

FRANCE VS ALBANIA

JUN-15

@2,10

*WIN 2-0*

UNDER 2,5

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 17, 2016)

UKRAINE VS NORTHERN-IRELAND

JUN-16

@1,95

*WIN 0-2*

NORTHERN IRELAND (-1) AH


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 18, 2016)

CZECH-REPUBLIC VS CROATIA

JUN-17

@2,00

*WIN 2-2*

DRAW OR HOME WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 18, 2016)

FREE TIP FROM THE KING

ICELAND VS HUNGARY

JUN-18

@2,05

HUNGARY (0) AH

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 22, 2016)

UKRAINE VS POLAND

JUN-21

@1,95

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 23, 2016)

SWEDEN VS BELGIUM

JUN-22

@1,85

*WIN 0-1*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 24, 2016)

LAHTI VS HJK

JUN-23

@2,00

*WIN 0-3*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 25, 2016)

Available tip for EURO 2016

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 26, 2016)

WALES VS NORTHERN-IRELAND

JUN-25

@2,00

*WIN 1-0*

HOME WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 27, 2016)

GERMANY VS SLOVAKIA

JUN-26

@1,88

*WIN 3-0*

GERMANY (-1) AH


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 28, 2016)

ENGLAND VS ICELAND

JUN-27

@1,93

*WIN 1-2*

ICELAND (+1) AH


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jun 30, 2016)

KFUM VS SANDEFJORD

JUN-29

@1,91

*WIN 1-2*

AWAY WIN

*FREE TIP* FROM THE KING FOR THE LAST DAY OF THE MONTH!!!!

SLAVIA-SOFIA VS ZAGLEBIE-LUBIN

JUN-30

@1,91

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 1, 2016)

Available tip for EURO 2016

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 2, 2016)

WALES VS BELGIUM

JUL-01

@2,05

*WIN 3-1*

HOME WIN OR DRAW


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 6, 2016)

FREDRIKSTAD VS SANDNES-ULF

JUL-05

@2,10

*WIN 0-0*

UNDER 2,5

TRE-PENNE VS TNS

JUL-05

@2,10

*WIN 0-3*

TNS (-1,5) AH


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 10, 2016)

HACKEN VS HAMMARBY

JUL-09

@1,80

*WIN 4-2*

HOME WIN

BRANN VS VALERENGEN

JUL-09

@2,00

*WIN 4-1*

HOME WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 17, 2016)

PS-KEMI VS KUPS-KUOPIO

JUL-16

@2,88

*WIN 0-2*

AWAY WIN

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------



## kingsoccertips (Jul 18, 2016)

PK-35-VANTAA VS MARIEHAMN

JUL-17

@2,40

*WIN 0-2*

AWAY WIN


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello,

I had a great summer. Predict a lot of games from the north European leagues and check almost every preseason game of the teams from the major European leagues. Now I am confident about which team will show their potential and will surprise their rivals.

Next month will be excellent for me and my members so I decide to give to anyone promo code for 50% discount*. The offer expire in the end of this month.

And... Surprise! I give one free tip for today, because I want to earn money for You and because I want prove that my service is royal!



FREE TIP:

KORONA VS WISLA

KORONA (0) AH

ODD IN BET365: 1,95



PROMOCODE: king50%

http://kingsoccertips.com/



*The discount expired on 31.08.2016


----------



## kingsoccertips (Aug 23, 2016)

FREE TIP WIN

KORONA VS WISLA

AUG-22

@1,95

*WIN 1-0*

KORONA (0) AH

PROMO CODE IS STILL VALID

http://kingsoccertips.com/


----------

